# Latest commission



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

I’ve been making custom built ins for the last year or so, this is the latest one:


















































Baltic birch, stained cherry & poplar (trim and face frame). Holy crap baltic birch prices… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

very nicely done !! = neat and tidy and great use for the small space.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

John Smith_ said:


> very nicely done !! = neat and tidy and great use for the small space.


Thanks, that’s the first time I had to work in such confined quarters. Was very challenging to balance tight tolerances when it was borderline impossible to assemble the base cabinet in place, had to knock out the top of the door casing to fit it in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like it....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Came out very nice!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that's terrific looking work. Tight tolerances are tough to get just right like that.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Wow, that's terrific looking work. Tight tolerances are tough to get just right like that.


Thanks Tom. I got lucky with the walls, less than 1/8 difference here and there. Nothing some trim and caulk won’t take care of. The biggest setback was the top shelf - sub-freezing temperatures in the shop, then brought into the customer’s house to acclimate, and caught a bow. Had to cut out 2 more shelf mounts and trim around the edges to hide the 1/16 gap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

